
HTTP: //AI - kalium-xyz
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.ai
======
ColinWright
If there is information you want to share with us, write a blog post to set it
out clearly and submit that. If you're annoyed or worried or otherwise
exercised that you can't submit the URL [http://ai](http://ai) then include it
in your post and explain why you feel the way you do.

Who knows, if your post has technical merit and is interesting you may get
people upvoting it and engaging in discussion.

~~~
kalium-xyz
Its two different topics: one regarding regulation where ICANN has decided to
ban MX records on TLDs and another is that this is a valid domain.

------
Tomte
So now you have submitted this thing three times in 20 minutes. Isn't that a
bit aggressive?

~~~
kalium-xyz
I am having trouble submitting a direct link to this site, I suppose I could
just edit my prior posts though. Also this includes the relevant information
about the MX records which I would like to share. ICANN does not allow this by
service agreement when you get a TLD however ccTLDs predate this.

